# Repticon Raleigh - January 18 & 19, 2014



## Repticon1 (Jul 12, 2013)

When:
January 18 & 19, 2014

Where:
North Carolina State Fairgrounds Scott Building
1025 Blue Ridge Road 
Raleigh, NC 27607

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show presented by Repticon:
The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal Show hosted at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh was established over 15 years ago and has been operating every year at the Fairgrounds for the past 15 years. At one point in the show’s history, it was one of the East Coast’s premier reptile shows, drawing attendance in excess of 10,000 for four years straight. Repticon purchased the show from Gila Productions in April of 2013. Join us this summer as Repticon reboots one of the nation’s original and most historic two-day reptile shows, The North Carolina Reptile & Exotic Animal show at the NC State Fairgrounds in Raleigh!

For more information: Repticon Raleigh Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

Who is going to this? I should be able to make it for the Sunday portion of the show. I'd enjoy the chance to have lunch with some froggers, if anyone else is planning on going! Anyone interested? There are some great restaurants within a mile of the show.

My house is just up the road from the venue, so this may also be a good opportunity for people to arrange for local trades. I am potentially interested in an adult male T&B Auratus or a male Citronella. I am trying to scale back my collection a little bit, and have a number of Auratus (adults and froglets) for sale/trade. Let me know!

Tomas


----------



## chadbandman (Dec 3, 2007)

adult male T&B Auratus or a male Citronella

I think I can help with males of both. 

what auratus do you have?


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

I think I will be attending one of the days. I can bring groups of Chazuta or Varadero imitators if people are interested!


----------

